# Sharm? To be or not to be ?



## nicebutden (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi people, 

I am currently sitting at my desk facing redundancy and seriously considering moving out to Sharm. I can teach scuba diving, can use a camera for professional photography work, have sales experience, can work in a bar or hotel and would consider anything else ! 

The crux is, if i worked hard enough could I make relatively decent wages? any odea of actual numbers? I know it is vague but an average wage would be a great indicator. 

I shall move ASAP, I may just jump on an EasyJet flight and find my feet upon arrival, is this recommended ? It doesnt phase me but I would still like advice! Is there a bustling expat community? Everybody enjoying their time? Do you recommend Sharm as a place to spend a year?

I would love all suggestions and advice, eternally grateful guys thank you! 

:ranger:lane:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

nicebutden said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I am currently sitting at my desk facing redundancy and seriously considering moving out to Sharm. I can teach scuba diving, can use a camera for professional photography work, have sales experience, can work in a bar or hotel and would consider anything else !
> 
> ...



Define relatively decent wages...

Pay packages vary immensely, some jobs offer accommodation or food options, some transportation and of course you have the commissions part of almost every job. I don't think there could be an average wage - but in general what you would take home at the end of the month usually just about cover your living costs.

Whatever way you look at it, don't expect to be saving much or living it up unless you have some savings tucked away to live a bit extravagantly.

If I was you I'd set yourself up a bit before jumping on a flight. Make sure you have somewhere to stay, even for a few nights while you find your feet. And maybe organise something with the bank so they don't cancel your cards if you use them over here.

I guess it also depends on how well you know Sharm or if you know a few people here. It's not a bad thing to do, I did it after all. There are a lot of expats out here, that's for sure. But so many come and go, very few seem to last more than 6 months these days. Suppose it depends on the reasons for moving and your expectations.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh, and hello and welcome to the forum... which obviously comes first, lol.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Sam said:


> Oh, and hello and welcome to the forum... which obviously comes first, lol.


I love it when someone has their second thoughts "second" :eyebrows::clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

nicebutden said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I am currently sitting at my desk facing redundancy and seriously considering moving out to Sharm. I can teach scuba diving, can use a camera for professional photography work, have sales experience, can work in a bar or hotel and would consider anything else !
> 
> ...



Sounds like someone needs a holiday is all, you just need some time off the buzz, jump in here but for a holiday, you'd feel a bit better I guess :confused2:

Good luck with your plans though, whatever they are


----------

